# Extraction



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I am breaking in my Kimber again, since it was returned from the factory after repair. I am finding that the grip I use on this 4" model, seems to make a big difference as to where the extracted brass goes. So as I have been shooting, I have been experimenting with various grip tensions and postions. I installed some "slim grips" on it, and I like them. They make it easier for my to properly use the tip of my finger on the trigger with out lateral tension. 

So I was shooting away last Tuesday when a spent case popped out of the gun and lodged itself tightly between my glasses and the side of my face at the temple. Of course it was hot. I did not realize what had happened until it began to really burn. I thought I had been struck, as has happened on occasion, but I did not realize the case had decided to remain in situ. Before I could lay the pistol down on safe, the hot brass had burned a nice hole in the side of my face just at eye level. So now I have just what I didn't need; another scar on an already marginal face. 

I think I may go back to the Weaver stance, and keep out of the way better. Or something.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Get wraparound shooting glasses and wear a cap.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> Get wraparound shooting glasses and wear a cap.


Yup. Cap down low right over the glasses for me. And either a tight-necked t-shirt or polo buttoned to the top.

Excellent reminder for those out there that don't wear shooting glasses.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Todd said:


> And either a tight-necked t-shirt or polo buttoned to the top.


This is especially true for women or men with man-boobs. I once watched a well-endowed woman do a jig of pain when a hot .45ACP case went down her shirt.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Break-In Period on an XD:

1) Open box
2) Remove Pistol
3) Insert Loaded Mag
4) Rack Slide

Okay... she's ready to go...

LOL

Sorry. Yes, I've gotten a 22 case caught between my shooting glasses and my cheek. It slid down between my forehead and the frame. I had a perfect 22-tattoo on my cheek for a week.

OUCH.

JW


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

It was serendipity Mike. Not worth the price of a hat and new glasses. haha. Speaking of which, I shoot at an indoor range most of the time. The lighting in there leaves something to be desired. I am thinking that a pair of those yellow shooting glasses might brighten things up. They will have to be prescription though, and probably half the cost of another 1911.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Technically, no tint can brighten things up. By definition, all tints, including yellow, reduce light transmission and can only make things darker. Yellow and some amber shades can sharply increase contrast, however.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

... like the contrast between a front sight, and everything else around it?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> ... like the contrast between a front sight, and everything else around it?


It depends largely on the colors of the sight and the background.


----------

